# when does a girl become a gf?



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

your views on this....

if i took a girl out on monday and a diffrent girl out on wednesday thats ok in my book as its just dating and nothing serious

if i did the same the next week with the same girls its probs still ok as its only the second date and still nowt serious...

but at what point do i have to decide between the 2? ie at what point will i become a [email protected] for dating 2 girls.

or another way of putting it.... at what point in a relationship are girls classed as your girlfreind?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Depends on whether both parties think it's 'serious' or just 'having fun' and enjoying each others company.

I don't think that either would be happy if you were dipping your toes in both ponds so to speak. :?


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

depends if shes already married


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

depends on what's happening on these dates lol!!


----------



## Tazy (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> depends on what's happening on these dates lol!!


does it? if its a peck on the cheek or sex, its still just a date.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

alun said:


> if its a peck on the cheek or sex, its still just a date.


You slag!! :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I suppose it depends if you carry on dating both and at some point you prefer one of the other whilst dating both at the same time and continue seeing the chosen one more frequently


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

Private Prozac said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > if its a peck on the cheek or sex, its still just a date.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:



Dotti said:


> I suppose it depends if you carry on dating both and at some point you prefer one of the other whilst dating both at the same time and continue seeing the chosen one more frequently


what if it takes me a while deciding which i really like? or if i really like them both? still doesnt tell me the point it switches from dating 2 girls to cheating on a gf.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Abs has been on the vino again.

In English luv if you don't mind!! :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

alun said:


> what if it takes me a while deciding which i really like? or if i really like them both? still doesnt tell me the point it switches from dating 2 girls to cheating on a gf.


I guess it's the point where, in your own head, you feel uncomfortable 'cheating' on one of them.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

In all honesty, it depends on you and them.

In your eyes, you're doing nothing wrong as you've not said to either one that this is exclusive. I guess the turning point comes when you decide that you'd be unhappy if one of these girls was still seeing someone else.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

do men realise how much they can hurt a girls feelings by such little actions tho?

I say if it's known to each girl it's just a friendly meet up then there shouldn't be a reason to be considering the gf factor yet!

hard question to answer lol!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> I say if it's known to each girl it's just a friendly meet up .....


From the sounds of it, I think it's more of a 'meat up' with both of 'em!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

alun said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > alun said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure the novelty will wear off with one of them!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Private Prozac said:


> Abs has been on the vino again.
> 
> In English luv if you don't mind!! :roll:


Nope, don't drink wine.

Simples really I think at some point you decide which one you prefer when one starts kicking off and getting all paranoid and starts boiling the bunnies, at that point you then probably revert to liking the other one more so you date them more and I suppose start doing more things together then it become apparent your both gf and bf? Keeping up Proz? :-*

Alun why you asking this question? Are you two timing or something? :roll:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

> Alun why you asking this question? Are you two timing or something?


no im single.but there is a cpl of girls..and this happend a few years ago too.. i was single but met 2 girls the same week. i dated them both for a cpl of weeks then had to make a decision.. just typical.. you get nowt for what seams like ages, then 2 come at once.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

can we take it then that your "late night " clubing was a success !!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

alun said:


> > Alun why you asking this question? Are you two timing or something?
> 
> 
> no im single.but there is a cpl of girls..and this happend a few years ago too.. i was single but met 2 girls the same week. i dated them both for a cpl of weeks then had to make a decision.. just typical.. you get nowt for what seams like ages, then 2 come at once.


You know what, lifes too short, enjoy it and don't think about the gf thing just enjoy them both for as long as it lasts! You can have your cake and eat it sometimes in life!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

There is another option :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> There is another option :wink:


 :lol: for some strange reason that post seems a bit dodgy! :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Just choose the one with the biggest tits I would have thought?


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

WozzaTT said:


> Just choose the one with the biggest tits I would have thought?


    

Shallow!!!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

alun said:


> at what point in a relationship are girls classed as your girlfreind?


When you both start caring about each other, the conversation usually crops up :lol:

How do you know if you care or it's just good sex...

If you knew they were doing the same as you ie sleeping with two partners, would it bother you.


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

WozzaTT said:


> Just choose the one with the biggest tits I would have thought?


I'm sorry but i couldnt help it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

WhittleTT said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Just choose the one with the biggest tits I would have thought?
> ...


Hee hee - was laughing really!


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

what a minefield.

i'd check to see if either had brothers who are known meatheads or possessive fathers who own shotguns. proximity to your doorstep is another factor to consider.

it would be ridiculous for anyone to think that they were girlfriend/boyfriend after a couple of dates. it can take ages before you know someone well enough to make that change of state.

saying that, i have been out on a date where the girl has instantly thought that because we went on a date together she can start booking the wedding. one woman threw herself over the table and said she wanted to get married and have children (after two hours) - and that was before i had the TT. yes, she was drunk.

for me, someone becomes a girlfriend when you make arrangements to see each other again at the end of the 'date' and you make plans for that first dirty weekend away together.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

they are both just friends,, until you mary one,, then the other one becomes the " gf ". :wink:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Gawd Owl - sounds like you just missed catching yourself a bunny boiler there! Lucky lucky.

We are not all like that - honest!!

(help me out here Dotti!)


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> There is another option :wink:


explain?


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> You know what, lifes too short, enjoy it and don't think about the gf thing just enjoy them both for as long as it lasts! You can have your cake and eat it sometimes in life!


Dotti the 3some counselor....... :lol: :lol:

I will agree though with Dotti, why do you have to choose????


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Just have fun with the situation mate, I have been in exactly the same situation and didn't take advantage and look back thinking it could have been another notch on my bedpost :wink:

If you are open with them but don't mention you are seeing someone else then you'll know if things get a bit serious, usual signs are meeting parents and going to their families events, if you are not happy with it then back away quickly! Otherwise you will end up 4 years Down the line wondering where the fun went from your life [smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ive got an old m8 who got divorced as his mrs was having an affair...........hard grafter he is too.

now he just has **** Language **** and its all platonic with meals etc etc


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Go for the one with rich parents & daddy issues.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> ive got an old m8 who got divorced as his mrs was having an affair...........hard grafter he is too.
> 
> now he just has and its all platonic with meals etc etc


What a shame for him (evil witch woman) BUT sadly I think he will end up as a sad lonely man going that way. JMHO you understand.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

maybe right.......not sure i could do that kinda thing as im a one woman man


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

I personally think thats a much nicer way to live - I can understand young lads and girls going out there and doing their thing, but when it comes to a woman or a man in their 40's or 50's, it becomes rather sad on a lot of levels.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

unless ya mega rich and then who gives a shit lol


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> unless ya mega rich and then who gives a shit lol


AHH but they still get into trouble!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And money can't buy love and affection


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

Alun! 

You're the same age as me, have two girls on the go and are going out to nightclubs. You're my hero. I would just enjoy yourself and don't over-analyse it.

Take a photo of these girls on your phone, post 'em up and we'll decide for you if you're having trouble. For the sake of a healthy balance, you must give us a description of their personality and characteristics too.

Doug


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

yes post pics!! we will decide


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

hi doug.. im not going to be disrespectfull and post pics up of girls ive pulled...the probs is most girls out these days are young and im always truthfull when im out.. if im on the pull i always tell girls what age i am..

i was chatting to 2 girls a cpl of months ago and i said my age and there responce was.. you should just lie.. tell people youe only 25 youde bag more... i laughed..

the last time i was out with my mate (hes 21) he pulled a girl.. i was wing man.. and they we were off to his house with the 2 girls to do....... well you know what... and i said to the girl on my arm.. you know im twice your age.. she just laughed and said.. who cares . we can still have fun... i fealt guily and made my excuses and left.

at 36 would you do an 18 year old?? i didnt but my mates gave me greif for it :lol:

being single is a nightmare sometimes..


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Well done you - if my 22 year old daughter slept with a 44 year old just for fun, I would be totally and utterly disgusted with her.

You have morals - stick to them.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

well salsred. thats a diff story... my ex was 22. and in my view thats fine. some girls like older guys..as long as there adult and they know your age and youve been upfront its cool. altho as a parent im sure you'll have a diff a opinion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

alun said:


> hi doug.. im not going to be disrespectfull and post pics up of girls ive pulled...the probs is most girls out these days are young and im always truthfull when im out.. if im on the pull i always tell girls what age i am..
> 
> i was chatting to 2 girls a cpl of months ago and i said my age and there responce was.. you should just lie.. tell people youe only 25 youde bag more... i laughed..
> 
> ...


Wow, so many issues, so little time to comments.

Aye, I didn't realistically expect you to post up any pictures, I was just having a laugh! :lol:

Lie about your age, funny! Reading between the lines, it wouldn't be the age of the girls that would be the issue here, the fact that they were after 'fun' and that would cause my alarm bells to ring like yours I guess.

Would I 'do' an 18-year old? Depends on the 18 year old I guess. Some are still kids, others are mature and sophisticated. I went out with an 18-year old when I was 24 (between her being still at school and leaving for uni) and she was probably above average maturity (highly intelligent... Oxford Physics, PhD in robotics or summat) but a bit insecure. My mum liked her which was a bonus (maybe she liked the idea of her). If I was single, I couldn't see myself sustaining a lasting relationship with a girl/woman more than ten years younger than me. I would feel awkward in her social circle for starters.

My wife and I are extremely well-matched in terms of age, social background, ambitions, pastimes, outlook on life, attitudes, characteristics, temperament, sense of humour, etc. and, for a while, income, and I've come to appreciate that that's what matters.

I was totally single for five years before I met her randomly at a mate's party. We hit it off immediately and the opportunity for a one-night stand/immediate nookie arose after a bout of tonsil hockey in his kitchen. Something told me that this might be the woman I spend the rest of my life with, so I said goodnight and that I'd call round the next day (she lived in the same block of flats which was awfully convenient). I had given up on ever finding the right woman but since then I started to believe in 'fate'/'god's way' whatever you want to call it, a bit more. Yes, I agree, being single is crap, especially in your mid thirties as everyone else seems to be happily married. 

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Tricky one Ailsa, but personally in this sort of situation I think your own personal beliefs and morals have to take precedence.

If you deep down think you are doing something wrong then you are and if not then you are not  - you have to live with yourself and your actions - act accordingly 

Charlene


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

nice essay doug.. :lol:

i beleive in fate too. what will be will be.. and i intend having as much off a good time before i do eventually get tied down or tied up :lol:


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

alun said:


> hi doug.. im not going to be disrespectfull and post pics up of girls ive pulled...the probs is most girls out these days are young and im always truthfull when im out.. if im on the pull i always tell girls what age i am..
> 
> i was chatting to 2 girls a cpl of months ago and i said my age and there responce was.. you should just lie.. tell people youe only 25 youde bag more... i laughed..
> 
> ...


 half your age + 7


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bitchy..........guys having issues and after help to sort it not additional problems


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

well let me just say.. im not having problems here.. so say what you like.. i just wanted opnions on this..


----------

